# suggestions on "all-in-one" food processor/blender/mixer? (if there is such a thing)



## gkillmaster (Jul 19, 2013)

I became overwhelmed trying to sort through food processors and am hoping to find one very well made unit that I can reasonably count on not have to replace too soon, even if that means spending a little more money.

On Amazon, there doesn't seem to be one unit which hasn't had a lot of lemons. The quality control is just not there. That is why I sought out this chef's forum. I'm tired of buying appliances that break and have to be replaced over and over.

SO, to the question 

I make lots of sauces, including thick sauces like mole. I make guacamole and humus almost daily. I'm looking for a blender type food processor which has a lot of power and sturdiness and one I can use interchangeably as either a blender or chopper or food processor. My need are kind of light cause I don't use them to knead dough or anything super heavy duty. Just chopping, mincing, blending and pureeing to a really smooth creamy homogenous paste. But nothing real thick. Nothing with cheese.

I'm new to getting information from the internet and saw cooking.com rate Cuisinart really high.

Would love to know what "professional" units are recommended for this. I would like to purcahse one like it'll be my last purchase so I may be willing to spring if its really heavy duty.

Any advice greatly appreciated,

best,

Greg K.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I have an almost 30 year old Cuisinart which is still going strong. Not sure they still make them as well, though. 

I almost never use my blender but there are a few things it still does better than the FP, like salad dressings and really smooth purees and slushy drinks. It's not that the FP is inadequate, it just isn't made for exactly the same tasks as a blender.


----------

